# Пара вопросов {Xorg layout & fonts } [fully solved]

## f0rk

Здравствуйте!

1) Поставил xorg-x11-7.0-r1

Все отлично! Меня удивило, что даже конфиг не надо писать было...

Все само подхватилось и отлично работало.

Только вот как теперь добавить к этому чуду раскладку русского языка?

Т.е. этот авто-конфиг меня полностью устраивает, но я не могу его найти.

В /root лежит какой-то конфиг, но он почему то не рабочий.

Как быть?

2) Как в кде 3.5 прикрутить нормальные русские шрифты?

Поставил corefonts - не помогло.

Обычно раньше проходил трюк с портированием шрифтов из винды, но и тут не сработало, т.к. в кде-3.4 была опция делать вариант под кои8-р. А в новой версии кде я такого найти не могу...

Заранее благодарен!Last edited by f0rk on Wed Sep 27, 2006 11:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jekpol

Придется все-таки конфиг писать для xorg

----------

## f0rk

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> Придется все-таки конфиг писать для xorg

 

Config nastroil, po4emu to ne pereklyu4aetsya raskladka en->ru? 

xorg.conf: 

Section "InputDevice" 

Identifier "Keyboard0" 

Driver "kbd" 

Option "XkbRules" "xorg" 

Option "XkbModel" "pc105" 

Option "XkbLayout" "en,ru" 

Option "XkbVariant" "winkeys" 

Option "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" 

EndSection 

log: 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard" 

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard 

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard" 

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard 

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30" 

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg" 

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg" 

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105" 

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105" 

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "en,ru" 

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "en,ru" 

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "winkeys" 

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "winkeys" 

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" 

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" 

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off" 

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled 

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD) 

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE) 

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2" 

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded 

(EE) Error loading keymap /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm

----------

## Jekpol

Закоменти Option "XkbVariant" "winkeys"

А сделай так: Option "XkbLayout"	"us,ru(winkeys)"

----------

## f0rk

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> Закоменти Option "XkbVariant" "winkeys"
> 
> А сделай так: Option "XkbLayout"	"us,ru(winkeys)"

 

Ок. Помогло. Огромное спасибо!

1ый вопрос закрыт.

Теперь осталось со шрифтами разобраться.

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep ont

```

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

```

ls /usr/share/fonts/

```
100dpi  75dpi  corefonts  cyrillic  default  encodings  fonts.cache-1  misc  ttf-bitstream-vera  Type1  util

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep font

```

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts").

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera, removing from list!

```

Что не так? Русские шрифты вообще убожество...

----------

## ak74

Попробуйте в конфиге первыми поставить corefonts. Должно помочь.

----------

## f0rk

 *ak74 wrote:*   

> Попробуйте в конфиге первыми поставить corefonts. Должно помочь.

 

Не помогло...  :Sad: 

----------

## f0rk

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> 1) Поставил xorg-x11-7.0-r1
> 
> Все отлично! Меня удивило, что даже конфиг не надо писать было...
> ...

 

----------

## Jekpol

1. Проверь есть ли по указанным в конфиге путям до шрифтов сами эти шрифты

2. Шрифты, которые ты устанавливал из виндов (ttf) не должны содержать в названии  букв в верхнем регистре.

3. В каждом каталоге со шрифтами должны содержаться 3 файла fonts.dir, fonts.scale, fonts.cache-1, если их нет, то нужно создать самому с помощью команд mkfontdir, mkfonscale, находясь в каталоге нужных шрифтов.

4. Ну и напоследок можно сделать emerge fontconfig

----------

## f0rk

Спасибо! Помогло.

А вообще, я у друга статью видел в linuxformat'e насчет установски мастдайных шрифтов в линуксе.

(он говорит, что выглядят один в один как в виндусе - не отличишь)

Там нужно было подправить код какой-то библиотеки, а затем еще как-то хитро шаманить...

Но у меня тогда на ЭЛТ мониторе шрифты совсем иначе выглядели, чем щас на ЖК, поэтому я не особо интересовался, ибо устраивало.

Ннадо будет у него спросить, поточнее и попробовать сделать.

Если получится что-нибудь путевое - отпишу.

----------

## Jekpol

Чтобы на ЖК мониторе шрифты более менее выглядели нормально, нужно играться со сглаживанием (через центр управления КДЕ). Попробуйте, должно получиться. Но все равно, разница между ЖК и ЭЛТ весьма ощутимая в пользу последнего по отображению шрифтов.

----------

## f0rk

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> Чтобы на ЖК мониторе шрифты более менее выглядели нормально, нужно играться со сглаживанием (через центр управления КДЕ). Попробуйте, должно получиться. Но все равно, разница между ЖК и ЭЛТ весьма ощутимая в пользу последнего по отображению шрифтов.

 

Согласен.

А можешь скачать свои параметры настройки?

(т.е. что за шрифт и какие параметры сглаживания)

----------

## Jekpol

Да просто через Центр управления->Внешний вид и темы->Шрифты Включаешь использовать сглаживание и настраиваешь по своему вкусу- с какой по какой высоты шрифта не использовать сглаживание, а также стиль хитинга и межточечное сглаживание. ЖК моник у меня дома, сейчас точно сказать не могу. Но, как правило до 14-15 пт сглаживание для ЖК можно отключать, крупнее шрифт со сглаживанием будет хорошо смотреться. Можно поиграться подборкой шрифтов по-умолчанию. Т.е. все подбирать на твой вкус. Меня лично устраивает, но в ЭЛТ все-равно лучше смотрится (я имею ввиду шрифты)

----------

## f0rk

Да с этим то пробовал играться, только вот разницы не вижу.

Даже во вновь запущенных приложениях...

----------

